# Gas Fireplace Recommendations



## Grady223 (Oct 19, 2010)

First time posting.

We have a townhouse with an ineffective gas burning fireplace in the family room.  I'd like to replace it with something that is efficient and can throw out enough heat to heat the room (12 X 20 w/16' ceiling & balcony to upstairs bedrooms).

I am looking at a Jotul GZ 550 DV II.  I would like to know what the rest of you think of that unit.  Or, if you recommend something else.

Thanks


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 20, 2010)

The GZ II? They make a GZ-450 and a GZ-650. Is it by chance branded under the name Atra?
http://www.atrafireplaces.com/
That is the link to the units currently offered.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

Grday223 said:
			
		

> First time posting.
> 
> We have a townhouse with an ineffective gas burning fireplace in the family room.  I'd like to replace it with something that is efficient and can throw out enough heat to heat the room (12 X 20 w/16' ceiling & balcony to upstairs bedrooms).
> 
> ...



What fire place do you have in there now?
B-Vent? Direct Vent? Gas log in a wood burner?
How old is it? Ever had it serviced?


----------



## Grady223 (Oct 20, 2010)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> The GZ II? They make a GZ-450 and a GZ-650. Is it by chance branded under the name Atra?
> http://www.atrafireplaces.com/
> That is the link to the units currently offered.



Sorry, 550: Jøtul GZ 550 DV II Acadia


----------



## Grady223 (Oct 20, 2010)

DAKSY - 

Not sure what brand, it was installed by the builder.  It is a zero clearance gas log unit with a blower.  It is direct vented through the roof.  It is 9 years old.  Very inefficient (doors are bi-fold) and the blower barely moves the flame on a match.  Puts out only the radiated heat from the flame, which is not much.  Complained about it to the builder 9 years ago, who sent someone out and said that the way it works.  If the make and model is important, perhaps there is a tag on it that will tell me.

10/21 update:
Brand: Heatilator
Model: EC36I
Fan: FK18
Mfg Date: 02/2001


----------



## Grady223 (Oct 21, 2010)

BTW, what is the difference between the Jotul & Atra gas fireplace units?  Same quality?


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 21, 2010)

They are both manufactured in the same building by the same group of people. So I wouldnt think there is any difference in quality. Atra is just a Brand of fireplaces offered by Jotul.


----------



## Grady223 (Oct 21, 2010)

DAKSY,

Any recommendations based on my current unit, the rough opening is 42" (w) X 23.5" (d) X 40.25" (h).


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 22, 2010)

If you want bells & whistles, the Heat n Glo 6000CLX should fit that opening.
If you want good heat, less features & a lower price, the HnG SL750TRS will also work.
Take a look at them at a dealer & see if one of them fits your budget & meets your needs.


----------



## Grady223 (Oct 22, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> If you want bells & whistles, the Heat n Glo 6000CLX should fit that opening.
> If you want good heat, less features & a lower price, the HnG SL750TRS will also work.
> Take a look at them at a dealer & see if one of them fits your budget & meets your needs.



Thanks.

Does Heat n Glo make a better unit than the others, Atra for example?


----------



## blazeitup (Oct 31, 2010)

one of the best looking for about three grand lot of bells and whistles plus heat zones if u want to dump some of the 40,000 btus in another room


----------



## Grady223 (Nov 1, 2010)

blazeitup said:
			
		

> one of the best looking for about three grand lot of bells and whistles plus heat zones if u want to dump some of the 40,000 btus in another room



Are you speaking of the h&glo; soulstice?


----------



## jotulguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Grady223, I think he was speaking of the Heat-N-Glo 6000 series. There are a few companies that make a product that has all the above when it comes to bells and whistles. Fireplace extraordinaire, Heat-N-Glo, and Atra are just a few of them. When it come to a fire place the most important thing is....wait for it....do you like it? the fire, the logs, the door, ect,.......Any company at that level makes a good product and has a good dealer network to help you with any issues you may have.


----------



## blazeitup (Nov 2, 2010)

sorry bout that 6000 clx looks very nice, if u hav a heatnglo dealer in ur area u should check it out really cool ember bed lights pretty natural looking logs too


----------



## Grady223 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks for me are important, but efficiency and heat output are key.  I have a Heatilator now (EC36), it puts out little if any heat even though you can't hear the TV for the fan, which in return generates no air flow.  Trying to replace that with a unit that will add some warmth, efficiently to our 240 sq. ft., two story family room.  I am tired of all those BTUs going up the chimney.


----------



## jotulguy (Nov 2, 2010)

All the direct vent units you are looking at are efficient. Well as much as they can be and still produce the yellow wood like flame we all want in our fireplaces. The cleanest burn with gas is a small blue flame.... they dont do that in fireplaces because it wouldnt give the look that everyone is after. Most of the 40,00 btu units you are looking at are rated to heat over 1,500 sq ft. The t-stat will make sure it doesnt heat you out though.


----------



## blazeitup (Nov 2, 2010)

efficiency's pretty good bout 80%. It would deffinatly heat that room + some. any 36" direct vent afue rated gas fireplace would do better than thatopen window u hav now, the 6000 is just the best looking 36" directvent gas heater ive seen. but go check out some dealers near u (heat&glo;, atra, etc.) and see them in person as everyones taste differ


----------



## Grady223 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for the help - I'm off to do some shopping.


----------

